#  Vorstellungen >   Schlank im Schlaf//// Hilfestellung >

## Pony

Hallo,ich möchte gerne mehr erfahren über dieses Thema.Wer kann mir eine genauere Anleitung geben.
Ich habe mich schon ein wenig mit diesem Thema befasst und versuche auch meine Ernährung nach diesem Prinzip umzustellen. Es ist in der Tat so das sich der Hunger einstellt , allerdings viel es mir sehr schwer auf mein "Abendbrot" zu verzichten da ich auch gerne Salat mit einem Toast / Brötchen gegessen habe. Aber auf Brot sollte ja in den Abendstunden verzichtet werden.
Auch esse ich gerne süss, so fällt es mir schwer mittags/nachmittags nicht zu naschen, ich hätte schon ganz gerne mal nen Joghurt oder etwas süss.
So stellt sich meine Frage wann darf ich das letzte mal süss denn in den Abendstunden ist es ja auch "verboten"
Wie sieht es morgens mit den KH aus, mein BMI liegt knapp über 30 und ich darf wohl 100g KH , nur wie stelle ich sie mir am besten zusammen??
Morgens esse ich gerne süss, wieviel Brot / Brötchen darf ich , ich esse gerne Marmelade und muss auch sagen das ich von Wurst fast weg bin aber ich würde auch mal gerne wieder Leberwurst essen.
Müsli ist es auch schonmal , da nehme ich 8 Essl. und etwa ein/zwei Glas Orangensaft 
dazu.
Ich benötige ein wenig Anleitung und bin total gefrustet weil meine Freundin schon 15 Kilo abgenommen hat und bei mir funtioniert es nicht :-(

----------


## Anjolie

Morgens darfst du Süßes essen. Wenn du Erfolge sehen willst verzichtest du morgens auf die Leberwurst Stulle..  :Zwinker: 
Morgens ausschließlich Kohlenhydrate, kein Eiweiß, also Wurst = verboten.  :Zwinker: 
Wieviel Brot genau etc du essen darfst kommt aufs Brot an, da is halt einiges an rechnerei mit verbunden, aber im Endeffekt kannst du sehr viel Essen. Meine Schwester ist beispielsweise jeden Morgen 2 Brötchen mit Nutella und ist dann auch gut satt. Wichtig ist, dass du mindestens 5 Std Pause bis zurnächsten Mahlzeit hast.
Und zwischendurch nur Wasser oder ungesüßten Tee, wenn du Lust auf Süßes hast kannst du auch Light Getränke zu dir nehmen. 
Zum Mittag hin kannst du eigtl ziemlich "normal" essen, hauptsache du kommt nicht über doe 100 Gramm KH, Eiweiß darf auch dabei sein. Zum Mittag könntest du auch einen Joghurt als Nachtisch essen. 
Abends is es wichtig, dass du nur Eiweiß zu dir nimmst, das fällt gerade zu Anfang ziemlich schwer, aber wenn du mal im Internet nach Rezepten suchst wirst du einiges finden. Komplett auf Kohlenhydrate kann man nicht verzichten, weil eigtl überall Kohlenhydrate drin sind, aber man soll halt schauen, dass man so gut wie keine zu sich nimmt. Also abends beispielsweise Hähnchebrust mit Salat (den allerdings nur mit essig und öl oder balsamico :Zwinker:  )
Alternativ könntest du abends auch einfach einen Eiweißshake zu dir nehmen, aber das wird dich vermutlich nicht sättigen.
Ach ja wichtig ist auch, dass du die letzte Mahlzeit spätestens um 19h zu dir nimmst. 
Wenn du "schnell" ein paar Pfunde abnehmen willst kannst du auch mal nen Turbo Tag oder ne Turbo Woche (aber bitte nciht länger als eine Woche) machen, das heiißt allerdings, dass du auch am Mittag auf Kohlenhydrate verzichten musst und auch nur Eiweißprodukte zu dir nehmen kannst, damit geht's halt etwas flotter, aber soll man wirklich nur mal ab und an machen. 
Ansonsten kauf dir doch mal ein Buch über Schlank im Schlaf zum Beispiel von "GU" da stehst alles ausführlich erklärt. 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen und wünsch dir weiterhin viel Erfolg!

----------

